# 2011 ultegra the same as 2010 ???



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to know if I was missing out on anything buying a leftover 10 bike.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Not that I can see, all part numbers are the same.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Make sure that the bike has the 6700 Ultegra...some '10 bikes came with the older 6600 version.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah 6700 is 6700


----------

